# Step by step - Headlights



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Guys

Changed the side lights in the car today to brighter HID type bulbs. So decided to try a step by step guide to help others. Each headlight unit takes about 2 mins to get out, but first let me say thanks to Tosh's and Bryn's posts (and markrbooth, sorry forgot first time  ) that helped me avoid the gotcha's

First is get the long torx bit and put it into the screw driver handle. These are in the boot under the carpet.

Then pop the bonnet, remove the plastic trim, this is quite firm and you may want to prise it (gently) from the top first, then remove it and put it somewhere safe. Remove the electrical connection from the unit, it has a small tab on the side than needs to be pressed to remove.










Next loosen screws 1 & 3 as refered to in the manual. It recommends 6 turns, but think 8 makes it easier to put things back










Screw 1 is right at the back










Screw 3 is at the front










Remove screw 2 and put it in a safe place










The whole unit should just pop out very easliy will very little effort, if it doesnt, then you need to re-check the screws 1 & 3










I changed the side lamps, so removed and replaced with Phillips Blue. Refitting is reverse of removal, but make sure that the unit is properly seated and pushed all the way in, the tighten screw 2 , then 1 & 3, replace platic trim and electrical connector. Do one side at a time and just dont force any thing and all should be ok.

Hope this helps


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool, saved me the effort of posting my fitting. The only difference is that I had a rubber hose (condensation drainage?) protruding from the lower inside of the headlight cluster but the unit still slides out with the right wiggling and then you can disconnect the hose fitting.

Ditto the first piece of plastic removal. You gotta tug the bistard and prey you don't break it.


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you very much for this useful article, really appreciate!!!


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Great info... I will be wrestling with mine later!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I see from your pics (chrome highlights on light unit) that you have Xenons, so am I right in saying you are replacing the standard low beam and not the Xenon component? Does the mod really make a difference?

I might be tempted!


----------



## Rico2006 (Apr 9, 2006)

Err - I though all modern xenon units were Bi-Xenon, meaning the dipped and Hi beams were xenons.

If not I will reconsider this option as it Hi beam is always pretty good on halogens, but the dipped is what usually needs the xenon 'whiteness & brightness'.

Can anyone with xenons 'enlighten' me? (unintentional pun  )

Cheers


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the lights on....before and after this mod?


----------



## JKL (Aug 26, 2006)

> Err - I though all modern xenon units were Bi-Xenon, meaning the dipped and Hi beams were xenons.
> 
> If not I will reconsider this option as it Hi beam is always pretty good on halogens, but the dipped is what usually needs the xenon 'whiteness & brightness'.
> 
> Can anyone with xenons 'enlighten' me?


You're right, they are Bi-Xenon. The same lamp provides high and low beams. The other lamp in the unit is the Daylight Running Light - doesn't appear to come on in any other circumstances.

The lamp in question on this thread is the sidelight that illuminates the strip just below the main headlamps.


----------



## bigant (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks great info.

Just changed the mainbeam and dipped beam on my non Xenon 3.2 to Powerbulbs (BOGOF on their site plus free blue side lights.) Dont know whether its me but the blue sidelights (Osram Cool blue) dont appear to look any different. They still look white. Will give low down on bulbs when it gets dark .

In daylight I did one side first then looked at beams. Visually made no difference. Lets hope brightening up the road they do their job!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

bigant said:


> Thanks great info.
> 
> Just changed the mainbeam and dipped beam on my non Xenon 3.2 to Powerbulbs (BOGOF on their site plus free blue side lights.) Dont know whether its me but the blue sidelights (Osram Cool blue) dont appear to look any different. They still look white. Will give low down on bulbs when it gets dark .
> 
> In daylight I did one side first then looked at beams. Visually made no difference. Lets hope brightening up the road they do their job!


My thoughts exactly. Sidelights still look white. Headlights definitely look brighter though.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent how to guide [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've been fiddling about with mine again today, i've changed the bulbs yet again!

After fitting the Philips Blue side light bulbs I decided they looked so cool I wanted the 'white' look all round so I ordered up some Phillips BlueVision H7's and popped them in today. 
I'm really pleased with the results much whiter light now and they even give off a little blue twinkle just like the Xenons.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Excellent how to guide [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I've been fiddling about with mine again today, i've changed the bulbs yet again!
> 
> ...


I nearly went for the Philips Blue's but decided 50% extra was better than 20-30% extra. How blue do they look compared to your other new bulbs? I've not noticed ANY blue from the free blue side light I installed.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> How blue do they look compared to your other new bulbs?


These new ones do look very bright white with just a tinge of blue. 
I thought the first Powerbulb jobies were nice and bright but still a bit yellow in colour.



markrbooth said:


> I've not noticed ANY blue from the free blue side light I installed.


I think the blue filter on the glass is designed to change yellow light to more of a white light rather than actually blue.
When I put mine in I just did one side to start with and I thought the difference was quite pronounced the light was much whiter.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe a stupid question (I'm no bulb expert) but has anyone changed their fog lights for power bulbs too?

Would love to see some pics of the the lights ON.


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I did takes pics but cant really tell as they were on my camera phone, but there is a diff at night, the sides were a yellow dull colour and now a bright white\blue. Huge diff no, but makes the lights look better at night, just didnt like the yellow orange colour of the sides before

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for pics.

Can't see a huge difference on them, but I'll take your word for it.

Think I'll be doing the same in March :wink:

Really didn't want to lose Xeons, but Â£975 was just too much to pay!


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Trust me the price for the xenons is worth it, the adaptive bit is soooo good and the xenons make a huge difference, dont thin any bulbs will give the same result


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

mokoujan said:


> Trust me the price for the xenons is worth it, the adaptive bit is soooo good and the xenons make a huge difference, dont thin any bulbs will give the same result


So they should for Â£975!

Sorry but as much as I like Xeons, I just think it's worth it.

I'm not saying the Philipsbulbs will match them, but at the price they seem pretty good.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

mokoujan said:


> Trust me the price for the xenons is worth it, the adaptive bit is soooo good and the xenons make a huge difference, dont thin any bulbs will give the same result


Your Â£975 is obviously easier spent than my Â£975. I would rather non adaptive xenon's were standard on car of such value and feel Audi UK are taking the piss.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

I changed to the Blue Visions on my A3 which are all reflectors. The 'Blue' part of the Blue Vsion is a misnomer. Not a hint of Blue but they are indeed a lot whiter. At the time I fitted them I was a bit disappointed as I was expecting Xenon Blue. I did both sides at the same time so couldn't do a direct comparison either. It was only when I parked up beside another A3 with its headlights on a few months later that I could do a direct comparison between my Blue Visions and the standard 'yellow' Halogen A3 bulbs.

Turns out the blue visions, while not being 'blue' were a lot brighter and whiter. Looked much much better than the standard A3 bulbs.

Moving on to the TT. I was massively disappointed with the brightness and 'yellowness' of the standard Halogens on the TT. I've always wanted to give Xenons a try so this sealed the deal for me. Xenons are cheaper relatively speaking in Ireland because we don't have to get the adaptive part. That being said. I knew that all I 'really' needed to do to the pathetic Standard Halogens would be change to Silver Osrams or Philips Blue Visions. Its just that I could afford Xenons on this car this time and wanted to give them a try.

I think in reality, generally these bulbs should not so much be marketed as 'Xenon Look' bulbs but as replacements for the halogen bulbs on a Xenon car to get rid of the massive contrast between Blue Xenon and Yellow halogen Light. Or be marketed as nicer whiter bulbs on a fully halogen car. So to re-iterate, they 'are not' Xenon look but they are a damn sight better to look at and brighter than standard yellow halogens.

Could look even better on the TT than my A3 because the dipped are in a projector ellipsiod (ie Crystal ball) housing on the TT. This will give them the twinkle and a bit of blue chromatic aberation from certain angles. So these Blue Visions will actually look 'a bit' more like Xenons in the TT.

In short, well worth the upgrade for Halogen owners IMO


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

FANTASTIC HOW TO!

This really helped me a lot so thank you very much. I've just replaced the stock bulbs with Philips Blue Vision and have seen a marked improvement. A very white light. Not quite the same as Xenons but very close. So much brighter and whiter than the standard bulbs.

Â£27 quid from www.powerbulbs.co.uk with free side lights thrown in.

Very pleased indeed!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone found LED replacements for the sidelights. IIRC the original LEDs needed a resistor soldered in series to avoid 'error' warnings in the DIS. I can't remember where I read it, but i recall there are now some with resistors built-in to give a direct replacement fpr a bulb.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I posted this on another thread a while ago



conneem said:


> These guys in Japan have used Bellof BS 9S type S125,
> http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?hl=en ... s/led.html
> but I don't know if they had to use the resistor kit below


And for the numberplate light, some have used these LEDs from Brex
http://www.brex.jp/0405/products/hid/br ... ebulb.html
but I don't speak Japanese and don't know if they have built in resistors.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the number plate lights  The lexus has it and I think it looks smart


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

I am tempted to do this, but can those who have already done it tell me how bright they appear to other drivers? I hate it when I get dazzled by, for example, xenon bulbs fitted illegally to non-xenon cars. I know this doesn't apply to powerbulbs or whatever, but just wondering?


----------

